# 2010 GT Peace Tour



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

https://www.gtbicycles.com/usa/eng/Bikes/Road/Details/5966-G10PEATO-Peace-Tour









*
Extras:
PC full coverage fenders
*
Frame:
GT Triple Triangle 700c touring design, Reynolds 520 butted tube set, Euro BB shell, standard 1-1/8" head tube, disc brake, rack and fender braze-ons, investment cast dropouts with derailleur hanger
*
Fork:
GT touring design, 4130 cr-mo tapered blades and 1-1/8" steerer tube, disc mount, investment cast dropouts, rack and fender braze-ons
*
Crankset / Chainwheel:
FSA Tempo triple, JIS interface, 52/42/30, 7075 alloy outer ring, cr-mo mid. and inner
*
Bottom Bracket:
FSA cartridge sealed bearing, JIS cr-mo axle
*
Pedals:
Alloy touring with CP steel toe clips
*
Front Derailleur:
Shimano non-series
*
Rear Derailleur:
Shimano Deore, 9-Speed, top normal
*
Shifters:
MicroShif, bar-end shifters, 9-speed
*
Chain:
KMC Z9200, 9-speed
*
Rims:
Jalco, X320 double wall, 700c, 23.5mm width, eyelets, 32 hole
*
Front Hub:
Alloy, disc type, water resistant seals, alloy QR
*
Rear Hub:
Alloy, disc type with 9-speed cassette, water resistant seals, alloy QR
*
Cog set:
Sunrace, 9-Speed, 11-34
*
Spokes:
Stainless 14 guage
*
Nipples:
CP Brass
*
Tires:
Schwalbe Delta Cruiser, 700x35c, puncture protection, reflective sides
*
Front Brake:
Tektro, Lyra "Road" mechanical disc, 140mm Light-Wave rotor
*
Rear Brake:
Tektro, Lyra "Road" mechanical disc, 140mm Light-Wave rotor
*
Brake Levers:
Tektro, RL-340 alloy ergo road
*
Handlebar:
Alloy compact road design, 31.8mm
*
Stem:
Alloy, 10 degree rise, 4-bolt 31.8mm clamp
*
Headset:
TH, standard press-in 1-1/8" alloy cups, cage bearings
*
Grips:
Suede type padded with 3-M adhesive, custom GT caps
*
Saddle:
Classic Regal road style, custom GT cover with antique brass like rivots, 7mm CP rails
*
Seat Post:
Alloy micro adjust, 2-bolt micro adjust head
*
Seat Clamp:
Braze-on type with bolt

Anyone ridden one of these? Or seen one for that matter? Kinda reminds me of the Raleigh Soujourn (not as nice components as it though).


----------



## Jonesy33 (Mar 18, 2008)

I had the peace 29er singlespeed (same frame but steel, and a SS MTB build-up). I loved it as a beginner SS MTB. The only thing I coulds say bad about it, (and ultimately the reason I ended up selling it) was that as a small frame rider, on the Peace 9er, I felt like I sat way up on top of the bike, where as other similar sized framed 29ers, I fell more like I am saddled into the bike properly, giving the ride a more confident feel.

IT was definitely a fun 29er SS starter bike though.... As far as quality of compnenents, workmanship, reliabilityt etc... NO complaints at all.


----------



## zombinate (Apr 27, 2009)

Does this have the same tire clearance as the MTB version of the peace? If so, it may be a nice poor man's Fargo.


----------

